# A Skyscraper Riddle



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

I thought of this a few weeks ago, and thought I'd post it here.

The United Kingdom is the only country that has fewer supertalls now than it did 25 years ago. How is this possible?


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

What ???


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

^^ second.


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

You mean because of colonial territories?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

KlausDiggy said:


> You mean because of colonial territories?


Keep going . . .


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Hong Kong

Central Plaze & Bank of China Tower


----------



## Jay (Oct 7, 2004)

Yea probably the loss of Hong Kong


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Another Riddle ?


----------



## micrip (Jun 16, 2004)

What, and where, is the tallest equal 5 sided building in the world?


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

I think I've got it. The name of the city you are looking for starts with an H.


----------



## Joakim3 (Mar 1, 2017)

micrip said:


> What, and where, is the tallest equal 5 sided building in the world?


Baltimore WTC


----------



## Balikbayan (Jul 15, 2004)

Sydney, NSW, Australia?


----------



## dars-dm (Oct 13, 2007)

Should we count roof as another side? That means, we're looking for the tallest cubic building?


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Houston 
JPMorgan Chase Tower


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

What was the first television tower in reinforced concrete construction and where was it built ?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

KlausDiggy said:


> Houston
> JPMorgan Chase Tower


But its sides aren't equal. I think the answer is the Baltimore World Trade Center.


----------



## micrip (Jun 16, 2004)

Yes...at 405' with 5 equal sides, the Baltimore WTC is the tallest such building in the world.


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

Alright, another one. Where and what is the tallest inclined tower in the world?


----------



## KlausDiggy (Jan 21, 2013)

Montreal Tower, Olympic Stadium (Montreal)


What was the first television tower in reinforced concrete construction and where was it built ?


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Why don't we try KlausDiggy's unanswered challenge?


----------

